#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Krusaba (?) approval after/before nonB

## marcusb

Hi, been working at universities the last 5 years so am unfamiliar with the procedures for being legal at a primary school. So far have had fingerprints at local police station, approval from local education office, I then went to Laos to get my non-b.  On return had a complete health check and now waiting for Krusaba's approval. 
 Something seems out of order to me, did my school send me to get my visa prematurely?

----------


## Neverna

> Hi, been working at universities the last 5 years so am unfamiliar with the procedures for being legal at a primary school. So far have had fingerprints at local police station, approval from local education office, I then went to Laos to get my non-b.  On return had a complete health check and now waiting for Krusaba's approval. 
>  Something seems out of order to me, did my school send me to get my visa prematurely?


I don't think it's out of order. It's your extension of stay that will need to wait for kurusapa approval. You can check the progress of your application on the kurusapa website.

----------


## marcusb

^ Thanks

----------


## Luigi

> Hi, been working at universities the last 5 years so am unfamiliar with the procedures for being legal at a primary school. So far have had fingerprints at local police station, approval from local education office, I then went to Laos to get my non-b.  On return had a complete health check and now waiting for Krusaba's approval. 
>  Something seems out of order to me, did my school send me to get my visa prematurely?


Fingerprints, health stuff, approval from the education office..... There's a poster on here called maanaam that teaches at a government school, he shouts fully legally, without any of that visa, work-permit or licence stuff. PM him and he might be able to help you out.

----------


## pseudolus

That would require a Thai national wife who ran a business though Lulu darling.

----------


## Luigi

Unlicensed, uncertified and unregistered business? 

That allows the alien husband to legally teach in a school with any of the legally required stuff?



Would be good if the OP gets helped out.

----------


## Maanaam

> Unlicensed, uncertified and unregistered business? 
> 
> That allows the alien husband to legally teach in a school with any of the legally required stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Would be good if the OP gets helped out.


Asking "rhetorical questions" about my wife again so as to make the accusation seem like just a question?
You really are a scummy SOB.

----------


## Luigi

Sorry bud, you've lost me. Those are all statements that you made.  :Dunno: 


You could help the OP out, he does things legally - Krusapa, police station, education office, and could do with your legal expertise on teaching. You insist you've been doing it legally for years without any work permits or licenses. Help the dude out. It's what forums are for.  :Yup:

----------


## Maanaam

> wife who ran a business





> Unlicensed, uncertified and unregistered business?





> Sorry bud, you've lost me.


Well, you're not the brightest bulb in the Xmas lights.

----------


## Maanaam

> he does things legally


So do I, but you're too ignorant about Thai legal matters to know.

----------


## Luigi

As I've been saying, shoot the dude a PM. Your advice on how you dealt with Krusapa, the police, education office, the teacher's council of Thailand and the Department of Labour to end up legally working in a school without any work-permits or licenses could be invaluable to him.  :Yup:

----------


## Neverna

> I don't think it's out of order. It's your extension of stay that will need to wait for kurusapa approval. You can check the progress of your application on the kurusapa website.


I forgot to add; once kurusapa gives you your waiver and your other documents are ready, you can then apply for your work permit at your local labour office, and once you get the work permit you can go to extend your permission to stay at which ever immigration office is appropriate for you.

----------


## Luigi

A lot of hassle compared to a marriage visa then working without a work-permit.

----------


## Jack meoff

Who is this kurusapa fella?

A Thai Keyser Soze.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Who is this kurusapa fella?
> 
> A Thai Keyser Soze.


That'll be the international man of mystery that no one has met or seen. 

Lurking in the shadows of the real world and the cyber world ready to hatch his cunning plan for world domination.
Rumour has it that Lulu might be that person.
Although it's only been a whispered rumour in darkened corners of darkened bars in the dark side. ..

----------


## marcusb

> I forgot to add; once kurusapa gives you your waiver and your other documents are ready, you can then apply for your work permit at your local labour office, and once you get the work permit you can go to extend your permission to stay at which ever immigration office is appropriate for you.



Thanks again, clock is ticking, hopefully they get it sorted quickly.

----------

